# Is This Enough??



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Between April of 2007 and November of 2008, I lost 35 pounds. I went from 200 to 165 and went from an 18 to a 14. Over this past winter, I wasn't able to get out and walk as much as usual and gained back 8 pounds. Right now, I'm about 167 or 168 most days but haven't been able to get back to 165. (I will be contacting Code Enforcement this winter if folks don't clear their sidewalks. That's what prevented my walking last year.)

When I started loosing weight, I thought that by the end of this summer I would be able to get down to at least 155. It has been very difficult for me to get rid of those few winter pounds so without drastic changes I don't see myself getting to 155.

So, am I good enough and healthy enough? I'm at the average size for women in the US. I don't drink, I don't smoke, the only caffeine I have is in chocolate. I do not have high blood pressure, have excellent iron levels, and my cholesterol is at 132 with medication and diet. I easily get my 5 servings of fruits and vegetables, eat lots of lean meats, fish, and we eat lots of beans. I drink tons of water. I walk about 2 1/2 miles a day and do exercises every night with my exercise ball and barbells.

I do have a hamburger on the grill when I want or take a bike ride to the ice cream shop. I do enjoy eating and although I'm sure that on occasion I do eat emotionally, most of my eating is because I'm an excellect cook and food tastes good!

Without making severe changes in my diet (which I really don't want to do!), I don't see myself loosing any more weight. I have considered using Alli but wonder if that is effective over the long term. I don't want to lose down to 155 only to have it come back when I stop the Alli.

So am I okay where I'm at? Is it okay to stop stressing over loosing another 10 - 15 pounds? Am I healthy enough?


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I think only you can answer that. If you are happy & comfortable at that weight, then that's right for you. You sound as if you are comfortable where you are. 

I'm at 150 and my Dr wants me to loose 20 pounds for medical reasons. I'm a little over 5'5". And old. I'm sure when I loose the weight I'll look like a wrinkly old prune. How vain is that?


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I don't know how tall you are or your age that makes a difference. My dr. set my weight goal at 165. I feel good at this weight, I also wear a size 14 now. I'm 5'5" and am 63.

As was stated by someone else, you are really the only one that can answer that. i know when i was in my 40's I could have lost more but as you age your metabolism slows and you can't loose as easy.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for your responses! Ruby - I'm 50 and 5'5" so at 165 lbs I'm right at the top of the height/weight scale.

I guess I'm trying to find out if there is any real benefit to trying to loose more weight. It would mean that I'd have to buy some new clothes which I really don't want to have to spend the money on. I'm not sure if it will make me any healthier. BTW, I had a colonoscopy the other day and the dr was thrilled with my blood pressure - 128/66.

I actually think I lose more weight when I'm not obessing over it!


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

I would say there isn't a reason to stress to lose more weight. There isn't a magic number of healthy weight and un-healthy. The last study I read about on weight found that slightly overweight people did not have any higher risk than normal weight people. Most the numbers don't go up until the obese range. 

I would just focus on making sure what you have is more muscle.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I was wondering how much of your weight is muscle, too. There is a real easy way to measure fat vs muscle, they put a little clip on your finger and put a low volt of electricity through you (can't feel it) and come up with a ratio. If you had that done you may find that you aren't as "fat" as you think you are.

It's also best to change exercise routines after three years. So, you might try swimming during the winter and you wouldn't have to worry about falling on the ice. Redo your exercise routine.


----------



## lillywilliam (Sep 2, 2009)

Not all of us like to hang out in the gym or spend all our spare time exercising. And even plenty of exercise fanatics are, well, over weight just like we are. I will not diminish the importance of being active, because being active is healthy and helps with losing weight or maintaining a healthy weight, but you can lose weight without becoming an exercise fanatic or forcing yourself to exercise a lot.

First of all, if you're hungry, eat. Starving your body does it no good and actually gets it to start hoarding calories instead of shedding fat. Conversely, stop eating when you are full! It doesn't matter if you have half a pizza, half a slice, or half a bite left - leave it!

Eat slowly. It takes the brain a while to realize that the stomach is full. If you think you should be full but don't feel full, take a break for a few minutes. It requires almost no willpower as you know you can eat more in a few minutes if you are really still hungry.

Don't eat calorie dense food. A small cookie and a big apple may both have about the same number of calories, but guess which one will fill you up more? Besides, you probably can't eat 10 apples but many of us can easily eat 10 cookies.

Find which foods work and which don't for you. For example, simple carbs pack the weight on me. This includes most things white, like white bread, white pasta, potatoes, and refined sugar. I avoid those. But red meat, even though it tends to be fatty, doesn't affect my weight the same. You need to learn your body!

Don't eat because you are bored, eat only if you're hungry. I'll admit this IS tough for me.

Don't eat late at night unless you tend to be up very late. Stop eating 3-4 hours before you go to sleep. You probably just feel hungry but your body probably isn't really hungry. Just go to bed instead!

Now being physically active is important and try to work activity into your daily routine. If you like to exercise, no problem, but many of us can get plenty of healthy calorie burning exercise without specific exercise merely by keeping active.



 Drug rehab


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

You've gotten some good pointers, I'd like to add another. 
Do your evening exercises earlier in the day, you'd get more benefit and as was suggested swap out your walking and even your ball and weights with different routines every other day.
As for the Alli...do it yourself by limiting your fat intake, go for the healthy fats. (lately there's been some Liver issues with Alli)


----------

